# would you buy used?



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd only buy used if I got a chance to really check out the equipment - make sure everything works and works properly... you take your chances!

only buy new when you're really serious about the sport and can afford it as partof your annual entertainment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

i guess buying something thru ebay is out of the question?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

It is hard to buy from ebay on these kinds of things, you have to be sure and you have to see the item before buying because you're going to be using them and so you have to make sure it is in very good condition and it is safe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

the problem with eBay is also the shipping costs - they can rip you bad for shipping costs, believe me!

if you know what you're looking for and am sure of your skills then go on eBay - but be careful!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

I have no problem buying used, but that is because I am comfortable with the possibility that the product may not be returnable. Its a risk I take


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

That's why you look at the sellers rating and what past buyers have said about the seller. This can tell you a lot about who you are dealing with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> the problem with eBay is also the shipping costs - they can rip you bad for shipping costs, believe me!
> 
> if you know what you're looking for and am sure of your skills then go on eBay - but be careful!


LOL, i know what you mean, happened to me before. I thought i was really getting a good deal, but the shipping was mad expensive. And it turned out there were like 6 other items that were cheaper than it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

exactly - if they don't mention the shipping BEFORE you bid, make sure you get it ironed out before you put money down - once you win the auction you're legally bound to pay the shipping, no matter how bad it is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

I usually put the shipping costs on the description of the item I am selling on eBay. Also, there is a space at the bottom re: shipping costs and details. You can ask before you bid, re: shipping and other matters.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

and you should - while you may think that it'd only be a dollar or three, some unscrupulous sellers will gouge you by putting the original bid low and making it all back on the shipping - ask before you bid!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

I've bought used off of Ebay. Got a Burton T6 that was barely used (you could still see wear the price sticker had been on the base  ) - got a smoking deal. I've sold on there too. I guess I'd rather risk the occ***ional rip off than go thru life looking at everybody with suspicion.


----------

